# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?



## EgonEcke (6. Mai 2010)

Das Teil is schon wat älter, aber ich brauche sie trotzdem...

Hallo,
hat jemand von Euch die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung und kann sie mir bitte per Mail zusenden?
Gruß e.


----------



## EgonEcke (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Hat sie denn keiner mehr? Könnt auch per PN antworten..


----------



## EgonEcke (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Noch keiner, der mir ne Info geben kann?


----------



## diaroeh (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Wenn du eine Antwort bekommen hast meld dich mal, bin auch auf der Suche nach einer deutschen Beschreibung, danke.#h


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Moin Moin EgonEcke  +  diaroeh
Ich habe das Nachfolger Model vom x85 ( den x91 ) habe mir beim Händler ein paar Infos geholt und so wie es aussieht ist das x91 wohl wirklich der Nachfolger vom x85, wie dem auch sei - ich hätte da die Deutsche Anleitung vom x91 dürfte zu 95% hilfreich sein ( denke ich mal ) wenn ihr sie möchtet kurze nachricht und ich sende sie per eMail euch zu - habe sie als JPG bild eingescannt 15 stück - ausdrucken - aufeinanderlegen - fest Tackern und fertig.Bräuchte dann nur eure eMail Adresse über pn Nachricht. gruß Uwe


----------



## EgonEcke (12. März 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Moin, hab das X85 verkauft, noch Kohle draufgelegt und mir neu das LOWRANCE MARK 5X gekauft.
Echt n Schmuckstück und sparsam mit dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Moin Egon Ecke , na dann hat sich ja mein Angebot erledigt für dich Beschreibung,ja ist ein schickes gerät der Mark 5x viel spass damit.


----------



## EgonEcke (12. März 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot natürlich!#6


----------



## grille49 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

wäre nett wenn du mir eine mail über die anleitung schicken könntest, ich hane ein lowrance x-51, ist aber wohl ähnlich wie deins denke ich,
gretel beyer@gmx.de


----------



## timmi1979 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

hallo, ich bin neu hier. Hat eventuell jemand die deutsche Anleitung für's Lowrance X-85??? Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus!!!


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

hallo grille49 -- hallo timmi1979
war ne zeit nicht hier on board - bracht noch einer von euch die Anleitng wegen Echolot ?? dann bitte kurze Nachricht ( Betreff - x91 Anleitung ) am besten direckt über meine mail  u.palm@freenet.de  da ich nicht so oft hier im Board bin sondern meiste Zeit auf oder am Wasser bin.gruß Uwe


----------



## matl1 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Hallo liebe Forummitgleder,
bin durch Zufall auf Eure Homepage gestossen und hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich hab mir ein Boot zugelegt mit einem Lowrance x 75, leider ist die Bedienungsanleiung in Englisch.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen mit einem Hinweis wie ich an die deutsche Version herankomme.#c

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Es grüsst,
Uwe


----------



## matl1 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X85?*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege noch recht herzlich an Bernd wenden und mich für diese schnelle Hilfe bedanken.

Es grüsst,
Uwe


----------

